# Would you? ...and how much?



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*A customer of mine runs a commercial Haunted Forest. The past couple years he has planted a pumpkin patch and at the end of September had a Pumpkin fest. He's been trying to get some craft venders to attend. Being it's a fairly new event he has had a very good turn out from venders. He has asked me to put together a booth the past two years but I haven't so far. I've been thinking about doing one this fall, but just not real sure anyone would be too interested in actually spending money on my type of Halloween wares. He hasn't had venders so far that sold any halloween type items. Back to my dilemma.... Do you all think I could actually sell any of these type of items and if so at what type of price? I'm not asking for an ego boost, just honest opinions. I know most here put my items to shame but if they were your items what would you ask for them?*

*Along with the items in the photos, I was think of things like Halloween wreathes, floating candles and potion bottles.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It depends on the customer. 
What is the demographic that they bring in?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> It depends on the customer.
> What is the demographic that they bring in?


*For the Pumpkin Fest it's basically family orientated. Along with the pumpkin patch/sales he has ziplines, panning for gems, hayrack rides, bounce houses, and a mini child's haunted maze.*


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

if all it cost is your time, then it is worth while.
It never hurts to try.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How big are the items, what are they made of, and what do they do?
All of those things would help us put some kind of value on them.
As Frighteners Entertainment already pointed out, the demographic will play a strong role in what and how you sell things too.
For a full family demographic, your booth needs to carry or show some things that little kids can enjoy as well as the darker stuff for the adult crowd. If it's a family crowd you need to attract into your booth, then you have to please, or at least not scare away little kids before the adults even get a chance to see what you have to offer.
Hand made and unique items will probably sell better in this kind of setting, mass production stuff they can get almost anywhere, so if you have multiples of one item, hide all of the duplicates so that people can only see one of the design at a time.
Does the book actually open, have pages, or do anything?
Do you do custom work for people (custom versions of some of your designs)?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spend a little time browsing Etsy to get an idea of pricing for handmade items that are similar in size, style, theme to the ones you want to offer for sale. Since the event you detailed is aimed at kids, fontgeek has given good advice about having kid-friendly items available. Because of the timing, you can offer both generic fall and Halloween items.

You are also more likely to make a sale if you have some offerings in the $5 - $10 range, or at least under $20, as well as the more expensive items. I know this because I look for things like that when I go to a craft fair


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Fontgeek, *

*The toad is paper mache, the witch head is a styrofoam wig head with celluclay, the skulls are reworked blowmolds from Dollar Tree. The plants I construct the trunk and use silk leaves and deconstructed silk flowers and styrofoam balls, the spellbook is actually a storage box, mine I didn't finsh teh back or the inside, but if I decide to make some to sell I would finish completely.*


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are using contact paper for the cover of the book then you might price it around $30, if it's a leather or fabric cover you can go higher, and depending upon what the "hinges" , the ankh, and the eyeball are made of, you can go fairly high in the right market. The skulls with the candles i'd look at $5-7 dollars each, I would also list the kind of bulb and batteries or wall wart it requires to run it. You might get $20-30 or more for the witches head and wig, depending upon the kind of wig and the quality of the work on the face. I think you would probably need to show potential buyers how it might be used. I don't know what I would charge for the frog, a lot would depend uon the size of it. Like the witches head, I think you would need to show people how it might be used. The size of the plants would play a strong role in how they would be priced. While you are playing with the paper mache or celuclay, I'd look at creating some creepy candleaberas with the LED candles and cobwebs already installed, I think you would probably sell a lot of them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can tell you that what sells are small things for kids...even face-painted small pumpkins sell like crazy. Small items, under $5 are what parents are willing to drop cash on. I'm not sure about items marketed to adults.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah ha! I knew i'd seen that toad before. nice job on the paper mache! I think this is nice quality work! Love the eye ball pants! I wouldn't mind owning one of those myself and I'd bet family's would snatch those up right away. I don't really have anything to add but glow sticks are always popular! I would also go with the under $20 items as well!


----------



## MagicAttitude (Aug 23, 2010)

Absolutely love the spell book! Your ideas are inspiring!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Speaking as someone who does craft fairs, the advice that everyone here is giving you is very good advice. My husband and I make woodwork projects: signs, plaques, yard art, custom tables, etc. And right now the way the economy is no-one wants to let go of the money. $5 items are the best sellers because no-one considers that a lot of money. And if people think they are getting a good value for that $5 they are apt to buy more than 1 item. And one-of-a-kind, hand-crafted items...priceless, but of course the buyer wants to get priceless at a knock-off price!! It's all a finely spun web, the buyer and seller dance...but if you don't love the music, my advice to you is sit on the sideline, 'cuz there is definitely a lot of heartbreak involved especially if you take it personally because something doesn't sell. I'm only saying these things because it seems like you want to be convinced to do this...and I think you should want to of your own accord...not be talked into it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have any helpful comments but wanted to say your items are very clever, especially like the book.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

You have some wonderful items!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Some simple Venetian or Mardi Gras style masks would appeal to a wide variety of buyers, young and old, and you can crank them out pretty quickly and cheaply/inexpensively. The same basic mask(s) can be decorated in an infinite variety of designs.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm terrible at pricing things, but I wanted to say that you have very creative and nicely made items! I also have to agree that you should bring the larger items, but also bring a lot of the smaller, impulse type items. Best of luck to you, whatever you decide!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

I can relate to and agree with all of the above posts. I think Ramonadona said it in terms I can relate to the best. After 15 years crafting, of all kinds, this is a dance, one with many parts. I think your crafts/art is creative. You should try selling for awhile, to find out for sure, if it's for you. Like dancing with the stars, it's not always the best dancers who win.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Like others have said, start out slow and see how it goes and what sells. Maybe try out Etsy for a bit, or EBay. If you start to get popular try reaching out to a crafting support site like EHAG.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*I really appreciate everyone's opinions and advice. Ramonadona is probably correct in assuming I'm trying to talk myself into this. I don't actually want to get back into crafting. I'm doing this more so to help out a friend who needs a spots filled and maybe make a few bucks. I did craft fairs every weekend with my mom back in the late 80's early 90's. In those days you could sell out the entire booth in a weekend, then bust behind to fill it back up for the next weekend. About 10 years I opened my own craft shop and ran it for about 4 years, It did ok, but location wasn't great and I sure wasn't getting rich, lol. The pricing is where I'm stuck. For example, the iris (eyeball) plants I'm figuring on having around $12-$15 invested, including the urn style planter, not counting any labor time. When done they will stand 2'-2 1/2' tall. I was thinking I would ask $25 maybe $30. I also thought I could do some with cheaper clay pots maybe 12"-18" tall with fewer eyeballs to sell for around $15. Does that sound out of line? I was think maybe $8-$10 on the skull candles, floating candles for $2-$3 and the frogs for $15-$20 (the frog is about 8"x8"x7" and handmade).
*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think those prices are in line with what someone else suggested a few posts back. They seem reasonable.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Ohhh, I forgot. I was also thinking about setting up an area like a witch's grocery store with potion bottles varying from a couple dollars up to about $10. depending on the content cost.*


----------



## Johnmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Figure out what your time, per hour, is worth. Let's say 25 dollars per hour. Whatever number you feel is appropriate.

You spend say 4 hours building something really nice (and what you've posted here is really nice, be proud). However, this item will not sell for more than about 30 dollars. Don't reduce the hourly rate, reduce the number of hours. In such a case, you might just add one hour of labor ($25) to the materials cost.

I find doing things this way makes it easier to find a consistent method of pricing things that you make.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's a few of the projects I've been working on for the Pumpkin Fest.*

*I stole(borrowed) the idea for these Mandrake roots from Rahnefan. My version is different but it's what my mind saw. Each one has their own expression (maybe $8.00-10.00).*

















*Here are some horns to wear, I'll add laces to hold them on after I put a glaze on them.(I was thinking about $9.00). And pixie dust and vampire blood necklaces ($2.50).*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's the first Iris plant I have finished to sell ($25.00-28.00).*


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

I think that from what I've read from your statements, you need to tell yourself that what you're making is good and worth the effort. I would probably go ahead and work the fest and while you are there ask your customers what they would like to see and purchase. Customers usually will give you good feedback and suggestions. They would also tell you what they would be willing to pay for such items.

Since your the only one selling Halloween, you have an edge. But I will caution you, your items have to be something that everyone can relate too! What I mean is, they have to understand what they are buying. I myself just don't buy a prop or display or inside decor unless I know that it's going to work with what I've already got. 

From your pictures it looks like your designs are for the inside and they look really great. Because you've worked craft fairs before you already know that you have to do some selling in order for people to buy. Give your customers examples on how they can use these items in their own haunts or decorating inside their homes. 

Since this only happens once a year, it also takes the worry out of having to make up crafts every weekend as you stated before. You have an entire year to plan and design your work! :jol:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW I love the plant. Great job.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd do the Witches Supply Store as your booth. Keep it all in one booth rather than splitting it up between two or more booths/areas.
If you are going to create a lot of any particular item, keep the duplicates out of sight. Buyers are much more likely to want and think that they are getting a deal if they only see one or two of something. If they see a shelf filled with a single item they, the customers, feel no urgency to buy the item. Mentally they are saying "I can always come back later, she's got a ton of them", or "She's got a ton, nobody's buying anything". Neither of those thoughts does any good for you and your booth.
If you really don't want to do the crafts then don't. If you only want to do a few pieces, then look at doing your pieces by consignment in a booth, or maybe you open a booth that acts as a consignment store and basically rent shelf space to others.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's a couple more items I've done for the Pumpkin Fest next month.*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's another book I have finished. I have three others in various stages.*










*These are some small foam pumpkins I've painted copper with a metallic green stem.*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here are three wreathes, the last one I'm not happy with yet. I'll do some tweeking and figure it out though.*


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those wreaths are Hot! All your work is so creative!!


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's one more item I have done. This didn't photo well, there's isn't near as much green in the pic as it looks like.*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Thanks Hairazor. Now I just need to finish the rest of the items and figure out pricing, lol.*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The little skellie coming out of the coffin is such a cute wreath detail.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*One more book done. I have two that are about half done, and four blanks waiting for me, lol. Time is running out though, I hope to get atleast seven done.*

*







*


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

If you find some Halloweenies I think you'll do well. Double the price on what you think they are worth if you are comfortable with haggling.


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

I finally finished my iris plants, and another wreath.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW some really great projects VT - I love the curses book. Great work!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

VT those wreaths are quite good! Wow, such creative used of Halloween items!

I don't really like the glitter skulls in stores, but seeing how you use them makes me change my mind in the way you incorporate them into your wreaths.

Well done! That last wreath is especially creepy! How much?


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*MrGrimm, I don't normally use much glitter in my decor either, but it seems to sell. So since I am making these for resale, glitter it is, lol.*

*I don't know how much, lol. That's my problem I'm not sure how much to price the items. That last wreath is 7" or 8", I was thinking around $10.00, but don't know if that was too high???*


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

my two cents...I have sold ceramic items at consignment shop befor and the prices I put on items was 4 times my cost...some times that ment I didnt make much if I counted my time..but if you make the same things over and over like your horns than you get faster at making them....I have seen horns like that at the Renaissance festival here sell for $15-$25 depending on the size... a friend of mine puts lights in a glass block and puts a cross and a ribbon on it and sells them for 20 bucks on up depending on the detail.. good luck to you. hope I helped some how


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here's another book I finished last night. I have one more close to being done. It's probably the last I'll get done, time is running out and have so many other projects in the works yet.*


----------



## VampyTink (May 19, 2011)

*Here are a few of the last items I'm gonna get done for the Pumpkin Fest this weekend.*


----------

